# Parasites?



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok, neighbor gets a new yapper dog and gave it a flea and tick bath upon entering the household. Dog is up to date on all shots and on Frontline now. He seems to think since the dog has gotten there he is itching where the dog has been or lying around. The dog even scratches and flea bites itself every now and then but not anything crazy. I saw the dog and didnt think anything of it. There were no fleas or ticks when he gave it a bath and he washed three times. 

So I hate to even post or ask this silly shit, but it made me curious. Would frontline prevent lice or mites and could this be it? Or it could all be in his head as well. I think he even took to a vet and asked about mites and they said that the dog didn't have them? 

Thoughts?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_"The dog even scratches and flea bites itself every now and then "

_What part of the dog's body is the dog biting or scratching? Backbone, base of tail?

And what part of the human is itchy? Any tiny red bumps or rash?




Has he done the white sheet test w/the dog (then a drop of water on any "pepper" that showed up on the white sheet)?


(The bath, not seeing any fleas, and the topical ..... no guarantees from any of that.)


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't know what Frontline kills, but maybe the dog is allergic to something? Maybe he's allergic to the Frontline?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> I don't know what Frontline kills, but maybe the dog is allergic to something? Maybe he's allergic to the Frontline?


The owner is itching too, or at least that's how I read it ....


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Might be scabies...both humans and dogs can get...very itchy in humans. I see it a lot in the ER


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Allergy to the flea and tick shampoo OR the solution was weak/ineffective and the fleas are going down fighting!


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> _"The dog even scratches and flea bites itself every now and then "
> 
> _What part of the dog's body is the dog biting or scratching? Backbone, base of tail?
> 
> ...


What's the white sheet test?

And what could red, itchy bumps on the human be indicative of?

I have broken out in a terrible rash starting at my inner elbow and spreading up and down my arms two or three times now. I can't point to any common denominator except that it has always seemed to happen after I have been handling new puppies. I haven't seen the first flea on them (or me) and had skin scrapings done at the doctor that all came back negative. The doc thinks it's just a contact allergy, but it has required cortisone shots, prednisone shots and a topical cream to completely clear it up. I am allergic to dogs, especially those I am not around very often. The rash is just strange because until recently, my only allergy symptoms were swollen itchy eyes, sneezing and an itchy throat. Anyway, I'm just not convinced it's simply an allergy. Just curious what else you may have seen, Connie.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Ariel Peldunas said:


> What's the white sheet test?
> 
> And what could red, itchy bumps on the human be indicative of?
> 
> I have broken out in a terrible rash starting at my inner elbow and spreading up and down my arms two or three times now. I can't point to any common denominator except that it has always seemed to happen after I have been handling new puppies. I haven't seen the first flea on them (or me) and had skin scrapings done at the doctor that all came back negative. The doc thinks it's just a contact allergy, but it has required cortisone shots, prednisone shots and a topical cream to completely clear it up. I am allergic to dogs, especially those I am not around very often. The rash is just strange because until recently, my only allergy symptoms were swollen itchy eyes, sneezing and an itchy throat. Anyway, I'm just not convinced it's simply an allergy. Just curious what else you may have seen, Connie.


I'm technically allergic to damn near everything in the physical environment including dogs but groomed a friend's dog a couple of years ago and its like it was hives. Decided it was something he rolled in in their yard. Dog I have a few days for training that I have on and off all the time just had an Advantix application and I'm sneezing like crazy.

T


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

been itchy ever since I read this the first time..

the kittens had ear mites before, and I swear to god I was itching all over, including my ears...


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> Maybe he's allergic to the Frontline?


That'd be my first suspicion. But that leaves the question of whether or not there are other pets in the home and if so have they been treated with Frontline before or even recently. If that's the case and the dog(s) didn't react to it, he might only be noticing it now with himself because of the dogs response.

If that were ruled out in some way, I suppose mites could be the problem. If other people are in the household, I'd expect he wouldn't be the only person itching. 

Concerning lice, as far as I know lice is species specific.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Ariel Peldunas said:


> Anyway, I'm just not convinced it's simply an allergy.


Ariel, why do you feel it may not simply be an allergy? From the details you provided it sounds very likely to be just that; however, in a more localized and pronounced condition than you have been accustomed to.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

disregard


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> disregard


What? You feeling itchy all over? I thought that was just part of the Joby special :twisted:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> What? You feeling itchy all over? I thought that was just part of the Joby special :twisted:


nah responded to your post without readin ariels  lol..

made no sense at all, even for me


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

he has had dogs before and used frontline, so HE isn't allergic and supposebly the dog was on frontline from previous owner so you know how that is???

What the heck is a white sheet test?

dog scratching around head and neck, but I think since he put on a flea collar now...LOL occasionally flea bites its feet area.

No rash or visible sign of anything on him or the dog, just itchy and on back, legs, arms, stomach (him)

I knew this was some weird shit.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

I told him to stio bitching at the dog, he probably had beg bugs and HE gave them to the dog. LOL


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Sometimes dogs just scratch because they're itchy, though sounds like Fluffy is scratching more than normal. Three baths could have irritated his skin, depending on what was used to shampoo him with.

Thinking, too, that too many flea meds - frontline plus a flea collar can't be good for the dog. 

The feet biting is a classic food allergy sign in dogs, I believe, so maybe the dog has food issues that need to be investigated. 

As far as your neighbour being all itchy and scratchy, probably just in his mind because he thinks the dog has something.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Ummm.... dogs can carry scabies and transmit to people. Did the vet do a skin scrape?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

The geographical area where the dog itches is often a big hint.

Paws, though, cross from atopy to flea-saliva dermatitis to food allergy.

BTW, food is not at all a big chunk of allergies in dogs ..... this is a huge misconception. Number one is flea saliva and number two is environmental/inhalant. A distant third (very distant) is food. But again, about the dog being allergic: the human is itchy too. (I guess.)



I too would like to know how mites were ruled out. 



The white-sheet flea test .... comb the dog over a white sheet and apply a droplet of water to any "pepper" that appears. If it turns red, it's revealed as dried flea poop (which of course is blood).


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ariel Peldunas said:


> And what could red, itchy bumps on the human be indicative of?
> 
> I have broken out in a terrible rash starting at my inner elbow and spreading up and down my arms two or three times now. I can't point to any common denominator except that it has always seemed to happen after I have been handling new puppies.


Well, you had scrapings done, so presumably mites were ruled out.
http://suite101.com/article/scarpotic-mange-in-dogs-a105396
QUOTE: _Symptoms of Scabies in Humans
A dog with sarcoptic mange can easily pass the parasite infestation to humans. When the parasitic mites infest a human, the condition is called scabies.

Symptoms of scabies in humans include red skin bumps similar in appearance to a small bug bite; but unlike a bug bite, the extremely itchy skin bumps do not disappear after a few days. The itchy bumps often develop into scabs or sores due to frequent scratching.
_


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> No rash or visible sign of anything on him or the dog, just itchy and on back, legs, arms, stomach (him)
> 
> I knew this was some weird shit.


Checkin' this feller out are ye? I knew the weird part would come to the surface soon . 

I'm thinking if it's not the Frontline and this guy isn't a bit of a weirdo, then what Bob suggested might have some merit. Didn't you say he washed that dog 3x?

I understand scabies can be hard to detect but I also thought that it was somewhat obvious when they were present.


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't know about this dog, but the frontline doesn't work at all for me anymore. I have started using the triflexis and don't even know what a flea looks like anymore. It also does regular worms and heartworm prevention as well.

I think the fleas in some areas get an immunity after a few years, or at least it seems so.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

There is no immunity to Frontline Plus. Frontline Top Spot does not work well on fleas, IMO. Maybe you had the products confused? Top Spot and Plus are not the same.


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

No I used frontline plus, and my GSD was covered with fleas for weeks. Absolutely did nothing but get worse. I still have two doses of it left. Definitely frontline plus. My GSD died in November, so I just went and looked, my vet said to use the triflexis, it's about the same price, plus you get heartworm prevention and regular dewormer.

Give them a bite of the triflexis and in twenty minutes, dead fleas are falling off!


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> he has had dogs before and used frontline, so HE isn't allergic and supposebly the dog was on frontline from previous owner so you know how that is???
> 
> What the heck is a white sheet test?
> 
> ...


The red flag would be if the itching became worse with the flea collar.We had a cat here who came up in a horrible allergic reaction to flea collars big weeping rash the whole works and it wouldnt leave it alone the vet said he sees it a fair bit.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

jim stevens said:


> No I used frontline plus, and my GSD was covered with fleas for weeks. Absolutely did nothing but get worse. I still have two doses of it left. Definitely frontline plus. My GSD died in November, so I just went and looked, my vet said to use the triflexis, it's about the same price, plus you get heartworm prevention and regular dewormer.
> 
> Give them a bite of the triflexis and in twenty minutes, dead fleas are falling off!


In an infestation it takes about 3 weeks, I don't remember the technical stuff because I didn't care at the time, apologies.

If you got your FL+ from a vet and use it on all your dogs and cats for 3 months and it doesn't work, they'll pay for and exterminator to come to your house. If you bought it from a vet you should be able to get a refund: http://www.frontlinekillers.com/frontlineplus/our-guarantee/


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Rub some diatomaceous earth into their coat. That stuff is natural and kills anything that walks and flys. I just spread some around the kennel because of the bug problem. There isn't a bug out there tonight. Also works as a dewormer. Farmers use it all the time in there feed. Make sure it is food grade. Stop giving the dog all the baths. On a side note, I had a dog that was allergic to frontline plus. Scratched all the hair off his legs. Stopped as soon as I took him off frontline.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Frontline plus didn't work here. Neither did advantage multi.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

todd pavlus said:


> Rub some diatomaceous earth into their coat. That stuff is natural and kills anything that walks and flys. I just spread some around the kennel because of the bug problem. There isn't a bug out there tonight. Also works as a dewormer. Farmers use it all the time in there feed. Make sure it is food grade.


This is good advice and worth taking a closer look at. They only reservation I'd have about using it without doing further research is I've read mixed reviews regarding whether or not its dangerous for animals and humans to inhale. Up until recently I've never had a reason to use it but I've heard from many people who have praised the effectiveness of DE.


----------



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

todd pavlus said:


> ...diatomaceous earth. Also works as a dewormer. Farmers use it all the time in there feed.....


DE can work dry as you said. It's worthless when wet, and that includes when consumed. It's proven to do nothing in controlled studies. It's a fraud to sell it as a dewormer. It's illegal to label it for such use because it doesn't work.

I was surprised that Leeburg perpetuated the idea of using DE as a dewormer and even sold it as such. I thought they had maintained fairly reasonable integrity besides that.

In my personal experience, I found DE to be moderately effective when large quantities (like 50lbs boxes) used in dry areas of the property. If the hose or sprinklers hit it, it becomes worthless. Even after it dries again, it clumps and insects can easily find away around it. It's definitely not like a chemical weapon in effectivness, but I don't mind my kids playing where it was spread.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Bart, why is it useless when wet?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I just took out a nest of yellowjackets with DE blew me away that it worked so quickly. Same thing the nematodes in my yard have done real well for us not having tick issues hardly at all.


I agree you don't want the dogs inhaling it (or you) and I don't put it on the dog because the dog poofs powder everytime you pat them but..........


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Nancy, have you ever fed it? I'm interested in the efficacy of feeding it mixed with something to make it wet do the dogs can't inhale it.


----------

